# Silversands Levy Payment



## Dottie (Oct 18, 2007)

Is the email address to pay the levy at Silversands still 

Silversands123@goodtime.co.za ?


----------



## Gary (Oct 18, 2007)

*My SilverSands email*

I last usedL  levy2@goodtime.co.za : an Elaine Nair to pay my Silversands levy. My whie 1 BR got me a 4 BR in Virginia this month. Works for me.
Gary


----------



## Dottie (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Gary.  I will try that one.  Good to hear that your week got you a good trade.

Dottie


----------

